# 3.17.7 gentoo-sources config missing some video [SOLVED]

## splurben

Not sure what I'm doing wrong here.

I'm trying to enable CX23885 chipset in Multimedia Video section of kernel 3.17.7 after a motherboard upgrade.

I have my old .config file backed up, but started a new one with a generic .config to use with the substantially newer motherboard.

I haven't been able to get my DVB card going and there doesn't even seem to be an option in the .config file and I'm wondering how that is.

The new 3.17.7 config:

```
# grep -i cx23 .config

#
```

The backed up previous 3.17.7 config:

```
# grep -i cx23 .backup_config 

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX_RC=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

#
```

Backup config can be found here: http://pastebin.com/fzLbfrLL

Current config can be found here: http://pastebin.com/RFesdTjL

Here's the post in which I was directed to create a new config. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7676430.html#7676430

The DIFF was so overwhelmingly voluminous that I simply used the new config, but I think that's where my problems started because now there seems to be heaps missing from the config and I'm gonna be starting over again if I'm not lucky.

----------

## splurben

obviously running make localyesconfig stripped 2000 lines out of my config

so I have a running kernel, but heaps of missing kernel config

ugh

Can anyone point me to a place in the kernel tree where a generic config lives so I can start over with a clean one?

----------

## bammbamm808

There's an included generic config? You could boot a live CD and copy that .config to your /usr/src/linux.

When starting over, I've always just:

make mrproper

make menuconfig

and worked through it methodically.

----------

## splurben

 *bammbamm808 wrote:*   

> There's an included generic config? You could boot a live CD and copy that .config to your /usr/src/linux.
> 
> When starting over, I've always just:
> 
> make mrproper
> ...

 

Cheers

----------

## splurben

 *splurben wrote:*   

>  *bammbamm808 wrote:*   There's an included generic config? You could boot a live CD and copy that .config to your /usr/src/linux.
> 
> When starting over, I've always just:
> 
> make mrproper
> ...

 

Nope, 2000 lines of config file are still missing after: 

```
# make mrproper

# make menuconfig
```

something else is the matter

----------

## splurben

How many lines (roughly) should there be in an ~amd64 gentoo-sources 3.17.7 kernel config?

I've got a serious mess on my hands here.

----------

## charles17

 *splurben wrote:*   

> How many lines (roughly) should there be in an ~amd64 gentoo-sources 3.17.7 kernel config?

 That strongly depends on which options you have (de)activated. Deactivation of one option can remove many lines in .config.

In case you were missing or cannot find an option, menuconfig has a nice search function. Just type "/"

----------

## splurben

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *splurben wrote:*   How many lines (roughly) should there be in an ~amd64 gentoo-sources 3.17.7 kernel config? That strongly depends on which options you have (de)activated. Deactivation of one option can remove many lines in .config.
> 
> In case you were missing or cannot find an option, menuconfig has a nice search function. Just type "/"

 

I'm not talking about 'active' lines. I'm talking about active and commented lines.

----------

## charles17

 *splurben wrote:*   

> I'm not talking about 'active' lines. I'm talking about active and commented lines.

 Also the number of "active and commented lines" strongly depends on which items you have (de)activated in menuconfig. Deactivating an item can also remove a lot of commented lines from .config.

----------

## splurben

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *splurben wrote:*   I'm not talking about 'active' lines. I'm talking about active and commented lines. Also the number of "active and commented lines" strongly depends on which items you have (de)activated in menuconfig. Deactivating an item can also remove a lot of commented lines from .config.

 

Thanks guys, I thought I had a corrupted .config but thanks to your help I understand that lines are actually removed from the config by menuconfig as opposed to simply being commented. I have found my missing device drivers. THANK YOU for all your help!

----------

